# Who has bought tires online?



## buyingtires (Apr 6, 2005)

Noticed some people here buying online and just wanted to see why.

What are the main reasons people buy online? Is it for price or just cause its difficult to find the kind of tires you want at your local retailer? Are most online buyers auto tuners/enthusiasts or is it just people looking for a good deal?

Would love to hear your reply or anything about your past experiences buying tires online. Feel free to drop me an email at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

I've purchased tires from Tire Rack. Pirelli PZeros were not available locally.

Lew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

buyingtires said:


> Noticed some people here buying online and just wanted to see why.
> 
> What are the main reasons people buy online? Is it for price or just cause its difficult to find the kind of tires you want at your local retailer? Are most online buyers auto tuners/enthusiasts or is it just people looking for a good deal?
> 
> ...


cheaper price and no sales tax :thumbup:


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

You can see the wheels your buying on your car... they're very detailed when it comes to information on tires. Sometimes during summer they have free shipping but even now they won't charge a lot of shipping. I don't know how they keep in bussiness. If I get a flat I'd order a new wheel with tire balanced from them... rather than fix the flat. Their stuff is that cheap.

http://www.discounttiredirect.com/direct/brochure/interactive/tmpInteractive.jsp


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

online is better than buying locally in all reasons except three:

mounting them on your rims/car as you have to do it yourself or pay someone to do it.
disposing of the old tire.
speed of claiming warranty. Online you have to wait for the new tire to arrive, then ship the old one back. Locally, just drive on the spare and they fix it for you same day.

But for cost, selection, availability, etc. you can't beat online. Depends what's important to you.

Seth


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

sethwas said:


> online is better than buying locally in all reasons except three:
> 
> mounting them on your rims/car as you have to do it yourself or pay someone to do it.
> disposing of the old tire.
> ...


you could probably honestlly buy 5 instead of 4 for the fact of the time delay with the savings though.


----------



## nismo1.6 (Feb 9, 2005)

and you can find zeix for $47 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

buyingtires said:


> Noticed some people here buying online and just wanted to see why.


Among other things, local Discount Tire stores are separate business entities from the web store. They cannot match the online pricing. You can buy online and have them shipped to any Discount Tire store and they'll be happy to install them for you, though.

In addition, I know of no local dealer selling DOT race tires heat-cycled and/or shaved. This is all I buy for my Classic now that it's a dedicated track car.

I really like Tire Rack.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

yeah i see a lot of tires come through UPS, but most of them seem to be plain jain radials...i could never figure out why you'd buy regular tires and have them shipped to you (at great expense). 

once in a while a pair of slicks comes through, the car nerds are always like "dude look at this, its so awesome!" and im just thinking its a frickin tire! now if the racecar was on the truck i'd be impressed


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I've bought from TireRack since '99 I think. never had a problem so far.

And my local tire distributor, can get your DOT approved race radials  They don't show it on their site, but they have a display in the showroom. Sullivan Tire.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

www.onlinetires.com i like that place cheaper than most places i found.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> www.onlinetires.com i like that place cheaper than most places i found.


Dude, that's like the first place I see that sells Toyo tires...


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Twiz said:


> Dude, that's like the first place I see that sells Toyo tires...


this site also sell toyo tires and it seems to be cheaper too
http://www.edgeracing.com/


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

for the t1-s tires the onlinetires.com is cheaper.. 87 vs the 94 per edge racing for 205/50/15


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

The Tire Rack packs a good price and excellent customer care. A place called Mr. Tire beats their prices if you factor in mounting and balancing. I generally buy from their now.


----------

